# Psalm 60



## jw (Nov 4, 2005)

Psalm 60 
To the chief Musician upon Shushan-eduth, Michtam of David, to teach; when he strove with Aram-naharaim, and with Aram-zobah, when Joab returned and smote of Edom, in the valley of Salt, twelve thousand. 
This psalm was penned by David, during his wars with the Syrians and Edomites, 2 Sam. 8. Here, (1.) He bewails the tokens of God's displeasure with Israel, in the breaking and disjointing of the nation, under Saul and Ishbosheth, ver. 1-3. (2.) In thankful contemplation of the late revival he had given to their affairs by his own accession to the throne, and victories over the Philistines, Moabites, etc., he beseeches God to grant them victory over, and rest from all their other enemies, ver. 4-5. (3.) In the confident expectation of God's fulfilment of his promises, along with the importunate supplication, he expresseth his triumphant hopes, that God would quickly subdue every enemy, the fortified cities of Edom not excepted, ver. 6-12. 

In all my distressed cases, let me rejoice in the banner, the ensign given and displayed to the nations; and in the faith of God's promise let me firmly expect victory over every spiritual foe, and rejoice in hope of the glory of God, the full enjoyment of the Canaan that is above. 

1 O Lord, thou hast rejected us,
and scatter'd us abroad;
Thou justly hast displeased been;
return to us, O God.

2 The earth to tremble thou hast made;
therein didst breaches make:
Do thou thereof the breaches heal,
because the land doth shake.

3 Unto thy people thou hard things
hast shew'd, and on them sent;
And thou hast caused us to drink
wine of astonishment.

4 And yet a banner thou hast giv'n
to them who thee do fear;
That it by them, because of truth,
displayed may appear.

5 That thy beloved people may
deliver'd be from thrall,
Save with the pow'r of thy right hand,
and hear me when I call.

6 God in his holiness hath spoke;
herein I will take pleasure:
Shechem I will divide, and forth
will Succoth's valley measure.

7 Gilead I claim as mine by right;
Manasseh mine shall be;
Ephraim is of mine head the strength;
Judah gives laws for me;

8 Moab's my washing-pot; my shoe
I'll over Edom throw;
And over Palestina's land
I will in triumph go.

9 O who is he will bring me to
the city fortify'd?
O who is he that to the land
of Edom will me guide?

10 O God, which hadest us cast off,
this thing wilt thou not do?
Ev'n thou, O God, which didest not
forth with our armies go?

11 Help us from trouble; for the help
is vain which man supplies.
12 Through God we'll do great acts; he shall
tread down our enemies.

[Edited on 11-4-2005 by joshua]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 6, 2005)

*The Comprehensive Psalter sets Psalm 60:1-12 to the tune KILSYTH (CM, GEISTLICHE LIEDER, Leipsic, 1545). Text below is as it is in the CP. Download tune below text.


Psalm 60:1-12

To the chief Musician upon Shushan-eduth, Michtam of David, to
teach; when he strove with Aram-naharaim, and with Aramzobah,
when Joab returned and smote of Edom in the valley of
Salt twelve thousand.*

_p_ 1 O Lord, thou hast rejected us, and scatter´d us abroad;
Thou justly hast displeased been; return to us, O God.
2 The earth to tremble thou hast made; therein didst breaches make:
Do thou thereof the breaches heal, because the land doth shake.

3 Unto thy people thou hard things hast shew´d, and on them sent;
And thou hast caused us to drink wine of astonishment.
_mf _4 And yet a banner thou hast giv´n to them who thee do fear;
That it by them, because of truth, displayed may appear.

5 That thy beloved people may deliver´d be from thrall,
Save with the pow´r of thy right hand, and hear me when I call.
_m_ 6 God in his holiness hath spoke; herein I will take pleasure:
Shechem I will divide, and forth will Succoth´s valley measure.

7 Gilead I claim as mine by right; Manasseh mine shall be;
Ephraim is of mine head the strength; Judah gives laws for me;
8 Moab´s my washing-pot; my shoe I´ll over Edom throw;
And over Palestina´s land I will in triumph go.

9 O who is he will bring me to the city fortify´d?
O who is he that to the land of Edom will me guide?
10 O God, which hadest us cast off, this thing wilt thou not do?
Ev´n thou, O God, which didest not forth with our armies go?

11 Help us from trouble; for the help is vain which man supplies.
12 Through God we´ll do great acts; he shall tread down our enemies.


----------

